# Canon Has Sold Its Last Film Camera



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For Canon the film era is over, not many manufacturers left; Nikon and Leica still make them, any others?

https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/31/canon-has-sold-its-last-film-camera/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a fond memories of using film cameras especially Leica rangefinders & Nikon SLRs. I built up a collection of various makes some of which I still have as shown below...










I haven`t used them in years, these days I own three Nikon Digital SLRs with different zoom lenses which I find far more useful then the old film cameras. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have a fond memories of using film cameras especially Leica rangefinders & Nikon SLRs. I built up a collection of various makes some of which I still have as shown below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi mach.

That's an impressive collection. I was lucky enough to be given a brand new (unused, I'm guessing about forty years old) Praktica MTL3 by a friend a few months ago. I haven't manged to get a roll of film through it yet. I'm a Canon man my self.

Regards, Paul.



JoT said:


> For Canon the film era is over, not many manufacturers left; Nikon and Leica still make them, any others?
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/31/canon-has-sold-its-last-film-camera/


 As much as I love the old film cameras I think digital is so easy and convenient no faffing about with film, developing, waiting etc. I bought my son a Fujifilm S1 last year, it's a brilliant bit of kit, I find myself using it a lot of the time instead of my own kit.


----------

